# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  feel like crap

## arodriguez7382

i am 28 now and started losing my hair at 20 yrs old. i have the skin head look and i am completely bald. i need to vent because i am suicidal and have had enough. and no i am not gonna do it so dont call the ****ing swat team on me. everyday i think about ending it all. then i think about hell and the version i am living of it on earth. i am so self conscious , depressed, lonely, angry, bitter, and helpless. oh and dont give me that crap about rogaine and the only fda approved bullcrap. its all a bunch of lies. being bald sucks there is no medication that works enough to be worth the ****ing price on those products. i rather buy some marijuana with that money at least it will give me some form of relief instantly. Because of hair loss and other peoples unrelenting drive to make my hairloss the center of their jokes and insults and conversations( while i am standing there next to them) i am miserable. If it wasnt for jesus and my daily intake of marijuana i think i would have killed myself already. i just tried going online to find a date and a girl responded but i believe she stopped answering my messages when she found out she didnt want to really go out with a bald guy. dammit i feel like crap. i feel i will never get laid unless i pay for it or marry someone i am not attracted to (although i have had 3 girlfriends while bald but that was 5 years ago)  God help us all. It is so hard being bald. I hate those damn stares people give you , i hate it when you walk up to someone and ask them a question and then there is this 2 minute stare at your head and then you realize they didnt even hear ur question and are busy staring at your shiny freakish head. What the hell is wrong with people? or when you are having a converesation with someone and they have a freudian slip and say " oh i need a haircut" then look at you and realize the only reason they said that was because they ****ing cant get over the fact there are looking at a bald person which is weird. **** the world and everything in it. give me my jesus and weed and to hell with everyone. that is my philosophy. and to those who say you cant smoke weed ur in the medical field. **** you. put yourself in my shoes. they should be happy i am not violent and mentally unstable. thank you for your time people.

----------


## thejack

I know how shit you feel man although I am not high on the norwood scale. If I were you I would emmigrate to some remote area and live a simple life where society is not shallow. Grow some crops, smoke some dope, get a Thai bride.

----------


## arodriguez7382

thanks man. that would be cool. a land where people dont care if you are bald lol thai bride and herbs awesome. well i stopped smoking gonna get a fit body and eat right and just believe that God is coming soon to end all this madness. i guess the secret is to just be thankful for what i have. i need to be clean so. i think i smoked enough to kill a small donkey in my life time anyway. im done. come lord jesus and take our pain away.

----------


## thejack

Yeah, I mean the ideal approach is obviously to try to deal with hairloss, and lead a positive life. But from your first post you seemed to be in the same situation that I was in, where it was almost impossible to function. I used to smoke alot myself and quit in the end. I would say definately keep away from the stuff, it certainly made my depression alot worse. Good luck..

----------


## rosieinn

Hi there, 
I understand that it's depressing dealing with hair loss at your age, but atleast you could shave of your head , wear a baseball cap or wahtever else you like. Imagine being a girl dealing with a crap like that. The options for us aren't many.

----------


## gabagool

> I know how shit you feel man although I am not high on the norwood scale. If I were you I would emmigrate to some remote area and live a simple life where society is not shallow. Grow some crops, smoke some dope, get a Thai bride.


 If you think this is a great idea....................DO IT. DOn't just sit there losing hair, DO...............IT.

Its a great idea.  In other lands hair isn't as important than here.  But make sure you know you will pull women because you are american....and they will expect certain "levels of comfort". You also will be a catch as far as how men treat women in other countries.   IF youre cool with that, fine.

Being bald sucks.  Since you can't style your hair, YOU MUST STYLE THE REST OF YOU......OH, and it gets better as you get older...but it can be a long wait.

----------


## AntiHairTransplanter

> i am 28 now and started losing my hair at 20 yrs old. i have the skin head look and i am completely bald. i need to vent because i am suicidal and have had enough. and no i am not gonna do it so dont call the ****ing swat team on me. everyday i think about ending it all. then i think about hell and the version i am living of it on earth. i am so self conscious , depressed, lonely, angry, bitter, and helpless. oh and dont give me that crap about rogaine and the only fda approved bullcrap. its all a bunch of lies. being bald sucks there is no medication that works enough to be worth the ****ing price on those products. i rather buy some marijuana with that money at least it will give me some form of relief instantly. Because of hair loss and other peoples unrelenting drive to make my hairloss the center of their jokes and insults and conversations( while i am standing there next to them) i am miserable. If it wasnt for jesus and my daily intake of marijuana i think i would have killed myself already. i just tried going online to find a date and a girl responded but i believe she stopped answering my messages when she found out she didnt want to really go out with a bald guy. dammit i feel like crap. i feel i will never get laid unless i pay for it or marry someone i am not attracted to (although i have had 3 girlfriends while bald but that was 5 years ago)  God help us all. It is so hard being bald. I hate those damn stares people give you , i hate it when you walk up to someone and ask them a question and then there is this 2 minute stare at your head and then you realize they didnt even hear ur question and are busy staring at your shiny freakish head. What the hell is wrong with people? or when you are having a converesation with someone and they have a freudian slip and say " oh i need a haircut" then look at you and realize the only reason they said that was because they ****ing cant get over the fact there are looking at a bald person which is weird. **** the world and everything in it. give me my jesus and weed and to hell with everyone. that is my philosophy. and to those who say you cant smoke weed ur in the medical field. **** you. put yourself in my shoes. they should be happy i am not violent and mentally unstable. thank you for your time people.


 All I know is that if I could go back and stop myself from getting hair transplant and shave my head like you are now, I'd the happiest guy on the planet. But I can't so I will struggle with my dumb decision for the rest of my life. You think you have it hard, try being 32 and people think you're 40. Try wanting to cut you hair a little shorter so you don't look old, only to reveal the scar that goes from ear to ear. I know what you're talking about when you say you don't know if you'll get laid. Here's my theory. An attractive girl probably won't date a bald guy. An average girl may date a bald guy, but will wait for something better to come around. An ugly girl might date a bald guy, but will choose to wait for something better. A fat girl could date a bald guy but she will feel better with another fat person. What do all these woman have in common? They won't date a bald guy. That's the simple reality. I know you who are reading are saying to yourself, I've seen lots of chicks with bald guys. It's probably cause they were together prior to the guy becoming bald. If she had a choice of a person with the same qualities and looks, but one was bald and the other wasn't...guess which one she'd pick? 

Now here's my problem. Although I'm only 5'7, I weigh 160. I can bench press 200, curl 50 and run 12km in 40 minutes. I'm far from the standard fat bald guy who can't get a date. So when you look at my theory above where does that leave me? An attractive girl wont date me cause i'm bald. An average girl might, but she'll wait for something better to come along. An ugly girl might, but will still wait. A fat girl might but she's too intimidated about my physical shape. So who's left??? The fat ugly girl who's depressed cause she's fat and ugly. To be honest, I'll pass on anything that I don't think is up to my standards. In the past 4 months I've been on about 7 dates. Now super play boy, but not bad either. All were about 6/10 to 8/10. And guess when, after the date, they didn't really want to date anymore. Now you could say "oh well, you can't just meet someone and hit it off" This is where the kicker comes in. In order for me to get those 7 dates, I had to bust my ass getting rejected the the most average, common girl you see on the street. 

Rant fin.

----------


## dgman21

Have you thought of HT surgery??

----------

